# No Poco talk?



## Fired Up

Usually this time a year there are pics of pretty boats and predictions?


----------



## WestEnd1

Saw a handful of boats heading that way yesterday morning leaving Pelican Rest.


----------



## DRILHER

Everyone is here. Calcutta tonight


----------



## POC SPEC

Weather should be pretty good for Friday and Saturday... hope to see some flags flying!

Best weekend in Port O for sure!


----------



## Spots and Dots

My buddy is running around POC already. He said he bumped into Momma and got 'the vibe'. He's a little reluctant to 'go to the well', but I'm sure a few rum drinks will set the mood.
no mention of kinky or Inky, but where there's a billfish to be hung, they are not far.


on another note, he said the rumor mill is spotter planes have found several large schools of big Tuna, just off Mars/Ursella. Not sure who can make that run, but several boats have extra bladders and barrels of fuel. He also mentioned Crazy Mike (the old prop guys from Seadrift) was puttering around town.


I dunno, but Poco never disappoints.


----------



## DCPrice

It will be a little bumpy on the ride out but there will be plenty Billfish caught! can't wait for the updates!!


----------



## NWcurlew

Let's see some pictures! They have the flag up yet? It always makes me happy to see those pictures while im land locked in my office..


----------



## Chase This!

Gonna miss calcutta tonight.  Headed down in the morning.


----------



## piratelight

Sent from my eyephone


----------



## RubiconAg

We need another real time Calcutta update like last year!


----------



## POC SPEC

RubiconAg said:


> We need another real time Calcutta update like last year!


x2


----------



## piratelight

I'll see what I can do. I have a front row seat. 


Sent from my eyephone


----------



## rodsnscrews

Is the Cest La Vie there this year....they can run just about anywhere without no stinking bladder!


----------



## lasancha

If someone cared to take the time, they could fill out the calcutta sheet, take a picture with their phone and post here. I always love to see what each boat goes for!


----------



## Caughtonacrab

Keep the posts and pix coming.
This could be better than nascar.
Who is going to pit, who is going long. 
Where is the rookie and 
has anyone been keeping an eye on veteran?

Got my popcorn.


----------



## poco jim

Caughtonacrab said:


> Keep the posts and pix coming.
> This could be better than nascar.
> Who is going to pit, who is going long.
> Where is the rookie and
> has anyone been keeping an eye on veteran?
> 
> Got my popcorn.


Got my beer, ready for the ride!:doowapsta


----------



## Spots and Dots

Oh lawd!

Inky is showing off already at Sunday Beach.....









Buddy was mumbling something about "outta this world"
A girls voice hollering "gimme the force"
Then the phone cut out.


----------



## piratelight

Sent from my eyephone


----------



## piratelight

Going to be a long night with 115 boats. 


Sent from my eyephone


----------



## Law Dog

Good luck to All, Be safe!


----------



## bigfishtx

Spots and Dots said:


> Oh lawd!
> 
> Inky is showing off already at Sunday Beach.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy was mumbling something about "outta this world"
> A girls voice hollering "gimme the force"
> Then the phone cut out.


Is this inky dinky a shot at trying to be a comedian?


----------



## DRILHER

Semper Fi 12.5k


----------



## bigfishtx

It's on!


----------



## donf

Woody up on the tramp stamp babe.


----------



## finz

Thanks for the updates, keep em coming. I couldn't make it down to observe this year!!


----------



## DRILHER

Birdie Time 15.5k


----------



## DRILHER

After 26 boats 302,500


----------



## piratelight

Sent from my eyephone


----------



## Chase This!

Boom!!!

Post up page 2 so we can see who's coming up!


----------



## finz

X2


----------



## piratelight

Lol








Sent from my eyephone


----------



## Spots and Dots

Kinky made dinner for everyone


----------



## JustBilling

Spots and Dots said:


> Kinky made dinner for everyone


That's a nice kettle!


----------



## DRILHER

Bandit 25k


----------



## RubiconAg

Update???


----------



## Kenner21

Thanks for the updates PirateLight


----------



## piratelight

Is the suspense killing you?


Sent from my eyephone


----------



## CAPI TRAV

Piratelight you da man


----------



## DRILHER

Mojo 17.5k


----------



## hch3




----------



## piratelight

510,000. 65 to go


Sent from my eyephone


----------



## Law Dog

Post pic of page 2....


----------



## piratelight

Don't tell me what to do


Sent from my eyephone


----------



## piratelight

Had to wait 120sec because I was talkin **** 








Sent from my eyephone


----------



## BluewaterBandido

*Blue Viking Express*

That blue hulled Viking pictured is c'mon man out of Matagorda... Sweet set up, also has a 42' YF with tower and quad 300s docked next to it on river in matty... Yeah I'm a bit jealous of Bishop.


----------



## piratelight

On deck. 








Sent from my eyephone


----------



## crawfishking

Thank you priatelight.


----------



## MikeSavoy

Money on boat 58.


----------



## piratelight

Sent from my eyephone


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Thanks for the updates. Keep them coming. Leaving first thing headed down. I'm betting 2+ mil this year total pots. Awesome.


----------



## Law Dog

Looking like it might be about 1.7m this year...not bad!


----------



## piratelight

Sent from my eyephone


----------



## piratelight

Sent from my eyephone


----------



## DRILHER

OK Pirate where are you? I'm over by the palm trees. Of coarse near the bar


----------



## RubiconAg

Greenies to you pirate! David Esslinger with Tico Time was one of my great friends in college!


----------



## piratelight

830,000 25 to go


Sent from my eyephone


----------



## rodsnscrews

C'mon Man is owned by George Bishop....CEO GeoSouthern.....Major Major player in Eagle Ford....he's one of the 1st to discover the Eagle Ford....he bought ranch that's considered the sweet spot of the whole Eagle Ford near Cheapside, Tx....his well's produce just north of 9,000 barrels a day and he's got lots more to drill and with his 1 billion in financing from BlackStone.....and his BHP deal.....well he probably in own one like Cest La Vie in next 2 years fo sho!


----------



## BluewaterBandido

...like I said... JEALOUS ha


----------



## piratelight

Sent from my eyephone


----------



## Chase This!

Let's see the last update. I'm tired.


----------



## piratelight

Keep yo pants on last boat goin now!


Sent from my eyephone


----------



## piratelight

Not bad. 








Sent from my eyephone


----------



## Chase This!

Right on. Night night. See y'all in the morning.


----------



## fishtruck

NEXT! What are the pots at?!?!?!?!

Rob C


----------



## gater

*Pirate*

Thanks for the play by play some green headed your way.......Gater


----------



## piratelight

Sent from my eyephone


----------



## DRILHER

Calcutta finishes at 990k. Fish pots tomorrow


----------



## fishtruck

Lets hope for 2 MIL!!!!

Rob C


----------



## Kenner21

Would not be surprised to see Double J win the wahoo pots.


----------



## justhookit

Good luck everyone. That was sure an interesting Calcutta. Now lets get this weather cleared up.


----------



## WestEnd1

Sweet job on those updates pirates!!


----------



## FOWLHOOK

Go catch one bucksot good luck to ya.


----------



## Yams

Going to head down there with the wife and boy on Saturday after my sons ball game. 

Any idea if anything will be going on late Saturday afternoon? I am not sure of their typical schedule.


----------



## heli.clay

Out here at deep high island today. Headed to east breaks next. It'll be a bumpy ride for em'

I hope we fly somewhere deep tomorrow. If so, I'll bring the good camera and try to get some good pics if I find the boats


----------



## poco jim

Any word on the fish pots?


----------



## James Howell

I'm south of Gunnison right now (don't have the bird's eye view you do Heli.Clay), running about 5-7 but predicted to drop to 2-4s tomorrow and 2-3s on Saturday.



heli.clay said:


> Out here at deep high island today. Headed to east breaks next. It'll be a bumpy ride for em'
> 
> I hope we fly somewhere deep tomorrow. If so, I'll bring the good camera and try to get some good pics if I find the boats


----------



## Disco Lady

Good luck guys!

DL


----------



## piratelight

Sent from my eyephone


----------



## Jerry-rigged

piratelight said:


> View attachment 635513
> 
> 
> Sent from my eyephone


Glad they finally got that boat wet! It is what, 2 years old, and I don't think I have heard of it being in the water before...


----------



## heli.clay

Those dummy's. $20.00 says they tear up something


----------



## Klesak1

Last time I saw them with it out they had issues with one of their motors.


----------



## piratelight

Kind of a long way from the highway. 


Sent from my eyephone


----------



## bigfishtx

piratelight said:


> View attachment 635513
> 
> 
> Sent from my eyephone


Well, you guys should feel safe now, the troopers are there!

Now, don't speed.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Waste of tax payer dollars.


----------



## WestEnd1

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Waste of tax payer dollars.


To be riding around the tourney like that, show boating, I agree. Lots of other places they could be actually using that boat for a better cause, like what it was intended for. Pretty silly, you know they have to feel a little bit out of place or like a donkey at least


----------



## gater

WestEnd1 said:


> To be riding around the tourney like that, show boating, I agree. Lots of other places they could be actually using that boat for a better cause, like what it was intended for. Pretty silly, you know they have to feel a little bit out of place or like a donkey at least


Maybe they are just looking at the boats like so many of the people do down there. At any rate who cares I thought this was a Poco thread, ya,ll have beat those DPS boat's to death.

Anyone have the fish pot updates and what time can the boats leave today.

Gater


----------



## WestEnd1

^^You could be right, theres a lot of pretty fiberglass down there. +1 on the fish pots and tourney $ totals. Lets see em'


----------



## rsparker67

Fish pot sign up is between 11 and 3. We signed up early so we really didn't ask what the totals are at so far. 
Boats can leave the little jetties at 7:30.


----------



## POC SPEC

rsparker67 said:


> Fish pot sign up is between 11 and 3. We signed up early so we really didn't ask what the totals are at so far.
> Boats can leave the little jetties at 7:30.


How does the fish pot work? (if you don't mind giving a brief explanation)


----------



## rsparker67

3 fish categories of tuna, wahoo and dolphin with each have a 5k, 2,500, 1000, and 500 pot. You can pick which one or all you want to join.


----------



## FREON

$27K and you'rw in em all


----------



## djbutter22

rsparker67 said:


> 3 fish categories of tuna, wahoo and dolphin with each have a 5k, 2,500, 1000, and 500 pot. You can pick which one or all you want to join.


And that is separate from the calcutta right? That's awesome


----------



## Yams

I have been unclear on the Calcutta. So if I buy my boat for 1K and some big high-liner buys their boat for 25K

I bring in the winning fish.

Do I have the potential to win the same amount the 25K entry could win or do I win a percentage of the pot based on how much I have invested?


----------



## chuck richey

Yams said:


> I have been unclear on the Calcutta. So if I buy my boat for 1K and some big high-liner buys their boat for 25K
> 
> I bring in the winning fish.
> 
> Do I have the potential to win the same amount the 25K entry could win or do I win a percentage of the pot based on how much I have invested?


Yes you do. That's the fun part of fishing tournaments with Calcutta.


----------



## Yams

chuck richey said:


> Yes you do. That's the fun part of fishing tournaments with Calcutta.


Wow, very nice. Thanks for the info.


----------



## POC SPEC

rsparker67 said:


> 3 fish categories of tuna, wahoo and dolphin with each have a 5k, 2,500, 1000, and 500 pot. You can pick which one or all you want to join.


Perfect! thanks


----------



## Jungle_Jim

I just want to see real pictures of Kinky. Why? because i'm just that way


----------



## snapperlicious

*Is this kinky?*

Maybe her I dunno?


----------



## My Little Big boat

^^^^:brew2: ^^^


----------



## fishNwithfish

I know this should probably be sent as a msg to brett but I wish the booby trap was doing this. Be awesome to follow reports

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## piratelight

There will be plenty of reports I'm sure. 


Sent from my eyephone


----------



## rodsnscrews

When you sign up and pay your 5000.00 entry you automatically get 1/2 your boat in calcutta....their auctioning the other half off! If you don't buy it then someone else can ...and cash in on your good fortune!


----------



## Spots and Dots

snapperlicious said:


> Maybe her I dunno?


No, not her.

Kinky and Inky had to keep Mommas baby today. Momma had an "appointment" with the local medicine man. Good news is Momma is happy and free (and is now on the pill).

Bud said he and Kinky were walking the docks this morning and she was asking the deckies a bunch of questions about knots and rope......he saw her Vespa at POC Hardware, and is hoping a little "restraint" is in order later.

Inky took Lil Boy to Speedy Stop for some ice cream, then called him from Boggy saying LB was nappin and she needed some "help".

They were gonna get some BBQ at Art's for dinner. When Momma found out, she got all pizzy saying she needed tube steak, not bbq. I haven't heard from Buddy since that outburst.

Long weekends with these gals can put a fella in a hurt!


----------



## piratelight

1,086,000 pots


----------



## sweetbaby

Piratelight, you or antbody else gonna live movie the take off at the start? Would be neat to watch. At least good pictures.


----------



## topwatrout

Is Booby Trap allowed to fish it?


----------



## Im Headed South

I'd heard 1,044,000.00 in the side pots from someone working the event.


----------



## Kenner21

topwatrout said:


> Is Booby Trap allowed to fish it?


Why wouldn't they be??


----------



## southtexasreds

topwatrout said:


> Is Booby Trap allowed to fish it?


They don't have that kind of money:tongue:


----------



## piratelight

Sent from my eyephone


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

it's 4X8's at the 42019 buoy right now , get past the jetties and roll on.




tomorrow is another day w the pop-up storms tho


----------



## piratelight

The little boats are gonna have a long night. 


Sent from my eyephone


----------



## heli.clay

View attachment 635628

View attachment 635629

View attachment 635630


These were this morning headed out. Hard to see the waves but these shower were pretty frequent.


----------



## Swells

Todd Lohry of SPI fame on the "Reel Madness" is at the Poco captaining a big boat for a new client, don't now the name but it has a wrap job on the boat. What I heard was the Calcutta was near a million and 120 boats were registered, some over 80 feet long. Us SPI and PI locals are pumpin' for Todd, first marlin to the dock is 30 grand.


----------



## blaze 'em

Buckin Bills and Lady Diana are the boats I'm rooting for. Gotta pull for the home team/teams. Good luck everyone


----------



## saltwater4life

When's lines in?


----------



## Klesak1

heli.clay said:


> View attachment 635628
> 
> View attachment 635629
> 
> View attachment 635630
> 
> 
> These were this morning headed out. Hard to see the waves but these shower were pretty frequent.


Was it not that rough out there? Or is it just the height that makes it look that calm?


----------



## poco jim

saltwater4life said:


> When's lines in?


Midnight I believe. I'm pulling for Pipe Dream and a Great tournament!


----------



## saltwater4life

I'm pullin for our very own 2coolers, i know of a couple. Would be pretty cool if donaken pulled it off again. They had a stellar year last year, they've been laying low this year

What 2coolers are fishing poco?


----------



## joliefisher

Got to root for Go Man Go - one of the three $2500.00 boats and 2 Coolers. Would be something to bring in the big girl, Rory, Brian and Thomas got the ability and know how, wishing them luck and everyone a safe tournament.


----------



## fishtruck

Lines in is in the morning, 7:00 I think. This is a civilized tournament. Lines out and no fishing tomorrow night at like 8:00 PM and lines back in Sat at 7:00 AM again. That gives the crew and all team members time to have a good steak dinner a few rum and cokes, listen to some good tunes, shoot the ****e and talk about fishing, girls, and trouble! Yes this is still one of the BEST tournaments in the USA!!!!!!!!

Good luck to all, may the best boat win!!!

Rob C


----------



## piratelight

Mmmmm rum


Sent from my eyephone


----------



## heli.clay

It was rough. Just to high to get a descent perspective out of an iPhone. I'll be keeping my eyes peeled today.


----------



## Jungle_Jim

I'm gonna pull for Todd Lohry as well. Great guy!

Jim


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu

Come on wildcatter! You can dooo it!


----------



## FOWLHOOK

swells said:


> todd lohry of spi fame on the "reel madness" is at the poco captaining a big boat for a new client, don't now the name but it has a wrap job on the boat. What i heard was the calcutta was near a million and 120 boats were registered, some over 80 feet long. Us spi and pi locals are pumpin' for todd, first marlin to the dock is 30 grand.


unless they changed the rules the first 3 boats that weight in on friday night split the $30,000. I did not read my packet this year my first kid was born last year today. So we did not fish last year and i could not miss his first birthday so i will be chreeing for some of my buds.


----------



## bjd76

Team Rehab and Donaken, let's get 'em!


----------



## rvd

joliefisher said:


> Got to root for Go Man Go - one of the three $2500.00 boats and 2 Coolers. Would be something to bring in the big girl, Rory, Brian and Thomas got the ability and know how, wishing them luck and everyone a safe tournament.


What kind a boat is go man go? Any center consoles in the field this year?


----------



## loganschroeder

36 bert


----------



## saltwater4life

rvd said:


> What kind a boat is go man go? Any center consoles in the field this year?


Drilher is the closest to a CC I believe


----------



## heli.clay

View attachment 635738

This is Go Man Go


----------



## heli.clay

saltwater4life said:


> Drilher is the closest to a CC I believe


Allen Junek is fishing the cat cha later.

28' glacier bay


----------



## heli.clay

View attachment 635744


Found one..... He's on the Calcutta sheet too. Good luck to em'


----------



## Klesak1

rvd said:


> What kind a boat is go man go? Any center consoles in the field this year?


El Cameron is a center console. Local to poc. He runs a 29 stamas.


----------



## Johnny9

*Pullin for ya*

GSE and Cuero is pulling for "C'mon Man". Good Luck George and crew.


----------



## loganschroeder

Heli clay where was go man go?


----------



## rvd

Thanks for the info and Cool pics.


----------



## Yams

Vance Smith is fishing this year in his boat, DRILHER...probably one of the smaller ones in the field at 31'. Not a center console, but close enough.

Wishing them luck. His son reeled in the winning fish on Donaken last year.


----------



## GunDog

Which boat is that?


----------



## aguaflaca

heli.clay said:


> Allen Junek is fishing the cat cha later.
> 
> 28' glacier bay





Klesak1 said:


> El Cameron is a center console. Local to poc. He runs a 29 stamas.


they allow outboard powered boats now?
they didn't in the 90s up to 2007 or so when I was fishing inshore and paying attention to offshore.


----------



## Klesak1

Yea they do now. El Cameron has been fishing it for a couple of years now.


----------



## heli.clay

Aggiechick said:


> Which boat is that?


The first one is go man go. 
The second one I loaded was witch doctor. I took it about 20 minutes ago


----------



## GunDog

Thanks Clay.


----------



## Paleo Dave

heli.clay said:


> The first one is go man go.
> The second one I loaded was witch doctor. I took it about 20 minutes ago


That's two of the three boats I'm watching ... keep 'em coming!


----------



## Specs-n-Spots

Pulling for the Legacy. George and his team are on a roll after the big gal they boated a week ago. Good luck to all. See ya at the weigh in.


----------



## hilton

James Howell said:


> I'm south of Gunnison right now (don't have the bird's eye view you do Heli.Clay), running about 5-7 but predicted to drop to 2-4s tomorrow and 2-3s on Saturday.


James,
You on the drillship or the semisubmersible out there?
T.


----------



## bigfishtx

aguaflaca said:


> they allow outboard powered boats now?
> they didn't in the 90s up to 2007 or so when I was fishing inshore and paying attention to offshore.


??? We fished Poco from 85-90 in a 30' Intrepid. They have always allowed outboards.


----------



## shallowgal

pulling for Wet N Wild< cant wait to see updates roll in


----------



## chickenkiller

Pulling For Team Hydrocarbon...


----------



## DCPrice

I hope this pic works, its the meat fish pot........very impressive money


----------



## POC Troutman

lots of money out there!

any rumors or word of anyone hooked up???

Man i wish i was headed down there this afternoon. lots of friends out there fishing. if i hear anything i will post up.


----------



## Yams

POC Troutman said:


> lots of money out there!
> 
> any rumors or word of anyone hooked up???
> 
> Man i wish i was headed down there this afternoon. lots of friends out there fishing. if i hear anything i will post up.


Yea, same here...I was thinking we would go down tomorrow, but it is looking more and more like that will not happen either.

sad_smiles


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

Pulling for Rehab!


----------



## DCPrice

You can read this one better!!


----------



## FOWLHOOK

bigfishtx said:


> ??? We fished poco from 85-90 in a 30' intrepid. They have always allowed outboards.


yes, we fished my dad's 32' century from 2002-2007 it was good times being the little boat in the bunch.


----------



## myprozac

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 105 (31 members and 74 guests) *myprozac*, *Aggiechick*, *bailout2860*, *bigfishtx*, *bird dog*, *bone*, *capt.matt*, *CCMedina*, *cgmorgan06*, *Corkersoaker*, *crawfishking*, *DCPrice*, *FishingAggie*, *FOWLHOOK*, *GhostRider*, *Hollywood*, *hunterfisher*, *Jake Reaves*, *jpfeffer*, *maverick272*, *mister72*, *Myassys Dragon*, *Paleo Dave*, *passed out*, *POC Troutman*, *SaltNLine*, *texas87*, *tjfish*, *Wompam*


----------



## GunDog

I am rooting for Backlash.


----------



## WestEnd1

Contigo & Reel Bounty over here


----------



## Fired Up

HeliClay - seas look pretty good today - no?


----------



## James Howell

Brooks McCall. We are doing some Geotech work for Cobalt in their North Platte development. You can plot exactly where I am on your chart
27 35.1
93 04.18
We are going to move about 50 nm southeast of here this afternoon.
Seas are much better, 2-4s at about 7-8 sec.



hilton said:


> James,
> You on the drillship or the semisubmersible out there?
> T.


----------



## Konan

Override released a Blue.


----------



## rodsnscrews

Poco needs to get with the program of modern technology.....website with constant updates....hell they do a good job with the Star tournament....oopppss did I just say that Poco is a CCA tournament in disquise? If you see the way tournaments are run in Biloxi-Orange Beach-Destin and there big money events just like Poco but they use modern technology to build a hellva following both in attendence(Granted those are somewhat nicer places to have a tournament than Port O'Connor) and internet following!


----------



## DeadHeadFisherman

Marlin Magic is a CC.

Mo Azul is who I am cheering for.


----------



## shallowgal

Konan said:


> Override released a Blue.


yay' i had forgotten they were fishing> go Evan and Marty

Team Override
Team Wet N Wild


----------



## heli.clay

Sea's are falling off.

View attachment 635808

Smoker II came by and hooked up on something. Didn't look too big, but it got the young lady in the chair

View attachment 635809

View attachment 635810

Drillher just showed up. Dragging like a champ. I have a video of him coming by the platform. The second I put my phone down, I watched something hit his right outrigger. Not a bill, looked like a small tuna.

I've video'd all three troll by. If ya know em, get us in touch and they can have their low production value, 7 second clip.


----------



## Cat O' Lies

Konan said:


> Override released a Blue.


Nice


----------



## rodsnscrews

I'm going to POC to see weigh-in ! I've never been to POC any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Yes I will have my phone fully charged to send updates or pictures! I will be wearing my "Pipe Dream" t-shirt....and my MOJO fishing shorts! Is there a place that serves boiled seafood...shrimp and crabs? ******* needs to eat before drinking!


----------



## texasdave

Don't usual visit the bluewater board but needed to see how 3 of may friends boats were doing. The Witch Doctor, Go Man Go, and the Paparda Ray. Thak you for posting the info as you get it. Yes Poco could stand to move to the 21st century.


----------



## GunDog

Only place that does a boil is Bubbas in Seadrift (you will pass Seadrift on your way to POC). Place is decent. Best way to get around POC is by golf cart or bike this weekend...parking is always rough this weekend.


----------



## heli.clay

View attachment 635813

Smoker II
View attachment 635814

View attachment 635815

Drillher

Guess my other pics didn't load?


----------



## Yams

heli.clay said:


> View attachment 635813
> 
> Smoker II
> View attachment 635814
> 
> View attachment 635815
> 
> Drillher
> 
> Guess my other pics didn't load?


Awesome. Thanks Clay.

Where are these pictures coming from?


----------



## heli.clay

My phone. Out here flyin' round in the gulf


----------



## Yams

heli.clay said:


> My phone. Out here flyin' round in the gulf


I got that part 

Wondering where about they are fishing today. Curious if they are at their normal haunts, or trying something different.


----------



## RAZZ33

Come on LET IT RIDE
Gary,Chris,Pete


----------



## southtexasreds

Yams said:


> I got that part
> 
> Wondering where about they are fishing today. Curious if they are at their normal haunts, or trying something different.


GOM. I get the idea from his response that he doesn't want to answer out of respect for the time and planning these guys put in to picking their spots.


----------



## Yams

southtexasreds said:


> GOM. I get the idea from his response that he doesn't want to answer out of respect for the time and planning these guys put in to picking their spots.


Roger that. What I gather as well.

Thanks regardless, Clay...very cool to get real time pics of the action.


----------



## heli.clay

View attachment 635823

View attachment 635824

View attachment 635825

Just came across Contteo


----------



## heli.clay

southtexasreds said:


> GOM. I get the idea from his response that he doesn't want to answer out of respect for the time and planning these guys put in to picking their spots.


That was kinda my thinking.....

Again, if you know any I've seen, let them know there's video of em' working out here


----------



## Yams

heli.clay said:


> That was kinda my thinking.....
> 
> Again, if you know any I've seen, let them know there's video of em' working out here


Will do, Ill likely see the DRILHER crew tomorrow afternoon, if I can manage to make it down there.


----------



## tcu101

Awesome pictures! Thank you for them!!!!


----------



## littlecrikit

Poco report 1: Mechanical Man has a 103" blue in the boat. Will be at weigh in this evening. Bandit is hooked up on a possible keeper. Several releases reported.


----------



## heli.clay

Back in for the day guys. About to grab my bag and head to Poc. No more live pics from my end. i did fly over tequila/cerveza on the way in and counted about 12 boats.


----------



## idletime

littlecrikit said:


> Poco report 1: Mechanical Man has a 103" blue in the boat. Will be at weigh in this evening. Bandit is hooked up on a possible keeper. Several releases reported.


Nice! Definitely lots of fish being caught today.


----------



## WestEnd1

heli.clay said:


> View attachment 635823
> 
> 
> Just came across Contteo


Contigo, thats a buddy's boat from up here. He'll be stoked on the pics for sure

Keep up the live pics HeliClay, pretty cool stuff!!


----------



## bigfishtx

Good news, hope Ben and Kevin both get in with their fish.


----------



## KnowFishRNoYou

Rooting for HighNoon!!!!


----------



## Jungle_Jim




----------



## POC Troutman

WestEnd1 said:


> Contigo, thats a buddy's boat from up here. He'll be stoked on the pics for sure
> 
> Keep up the live pics HeliClay, pretty cool stuff!!


who do you know on contigo? i know bob starnes.


----------



## Konan

I bet the drinks have started to flow by now! Be safe everyone.


----------



## Fired Up

interesting aux fuel set up on the grady - looks to be about 120 gals on the hardtop..


----------



## wLeeBull

littlecrikit said:


> Poco report 1: Mechanical Man has a 103" blue in the boat. Will be at weigh in this evening. Bandit is hooked up on a possible keeper. Several releases reported.


Any insight on the other releases?

Rooting for Capt J and Team Rehab

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestEnd1

POC Troutman said:


> who do you know on contigo? i know bob starnes.


The owner of the boat, Kevin Harper, and the mate if he is still using Brian Y.


----------



## bundyducks

I heard that mechanical men are on the way in with a marlin
ETA 7pm


----------



## lasancha

bundyducks said:


> I heard that mechanical men are on the way in with a marlin
> ETA 7pm


I heard the same thing. This could be their second win. What an accomplishment. They already have the POCO record for weight.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Override- Blue Martian in the boat. 108". Be to the scales around 8:30 PM or so.


----------



## snapperlicious

Well I guess override has mechanical man beat but who's gonna make it back for first weigh in?


----------



## shallowgal

Who you talking to Empty? I just got the same report


----------



## shallowgal

How big are the blue Martians usually? The only one I know if is Marvin the Martian, and he's pretty little, but he's a green Martian. Hehe


----------



## Cat O' Lies

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Override- Blue Martian in the boat. 108". Be to the scales around 8:30 PM or so.


Oh boy! This is getting interesting.


----------



## saltaholic

What Is prize for first legal fish back to dock?


----------



## Specs-n-Spots

$30,000 to the first one to the scales


----------



## shifty2002

Last report from the Mechanical Man was the marlin they had was a football, short but fat. Length is not necessarily an indicator for weight, so the Override may have a challenge on their hands. Congrats to the Man for a great catch! Do it again tomorrow boys!!!! POCO X 2


----------



## KnowFishRNoYou

This is my first time exposed to offshore fishing and my honey is out to sea at Poco!! Thanks for the updates everyone. I love it! I really would love to attend the weigh-ins for Saturday but this big city girl is a little apprehensive...


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Wildcatter released a Blue Martian.


----------



## scend irie

Fired Up said:


> interesting aux fuel set up on the grady - looks to be about 120 gals on the hardtop..


I've got to root for Vance and DRILHER.
Otherwise, Portafino or Mo Azul.


----------



## southtexasreds

Anybody hear any chatter from C'mon Man?


----------



## piratelight

Tico time, override, and mechanical man all on their way in tonight with fish. 


Sent from my eyephone


----------



## lil mambo

I read that the bandit was fighting a decent fish earlier, anyone know what happened there.


----------



## Specs-n-Spots

It did not measure out


----------



## Law Dog

Congrats to all three, it looks like its a race to the docks for $30,000 dollars first fish weight in!


----------



## Fordzilla06

Any updates? Anyone weight in yet? Looking forward to the weigh-in pictures. good luck to all the 2coolers out there!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Tico Time has a 104" on board. Inbound for POC. 10 PM or so they say.


----------



## heli.clay

Just got a text from mechanical man. Passed triple nickel about 15 minutes ago. They've got first to the dock easy. That's a fast boat.


----------



## Yams

I thought that 30 was split between the first 3?


----------



## FOWLHOOK

It was in the pass when we fished it, I HAVE NOW FISHED THE LAST 2 YEARS


----------



## Cat O' Lies

What is the rule this year?


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

So what happens if 2 boats reach the big jetties at the same time? Is it a race to the little jetties? Pardon my ignorance.


----------



## piratelight

Mechanical man on the dock. 


Sent from my eyephone


----------



## Cat O' Lies

You fire the cannons :spineyes:


----------



## JSienk




----------



## Yams

Cat O' Lies said:


> You fire the cannons :spineyes:


Lol!


----------



## KnowFishRNoYou

Anything on High Noon?


----------



## piratelight

377lbs

Sent from my eyephone


----------



## JSienk




----------



## FOWLHOOK

Nice fish happy for ben like to see him win it again but that 108" should go over 400#


----------



## roperbwk99

Yeah it will be. There was a 104 and 105 that weighed 446.5 last year.


----------



## Yams

Can you weigh a second blue? Or is it only 1?


----------



## Hobiecat

Multiples are a good thing here...

All the weights accumulate per boat


----------



## DCPrice

Any news on DonaKen?


----------



## bigfishtx

Dang sorry to see that fish light, thought it would go over 400


----------



## FOWLHOOK

Yes you can. It was won that way back in the early 90's can't remember the boats but the one with the big fish friday started celebrating early and stayed in and the other boat fueled up and whent back and caught another total weight put them ahead and won


----------



## Hobiecat

I think you are talking about Seventh Heaven from back then. Many years there were single legal fish caught to take all of the money. Then there were years like the fish were jumping in the boats. That is the beauty of it. 

You NEVER know what is going to hit the baits


----------



## FOWLHOOK

I think you might be right my buddy bought that boat 2 years ago it's called buckshot now thats the boys i pulling for


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

ok, so Mechanical Man got the 30k for weighing the 1st one ?


----------



## bundyducks

50k I believe


----------



## Hobiecat

Those were some crazy times back then. Fish all day, run back in to catch whatever was left for dinner, after refueling, re-rig whatever got smashed or eaten up that day just in time to get back up and run back out..

Do you remember the Canal Olympics


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu

I've for a good video from a rig but won't post


----------



## bundyducks

Buckshott is my brother in laws boat


----------



## crawfishking

Not sure who took it but here's a little better picture.


----------



## Hobiecat

If that is Hals's old 43 it has seen more than its fair share of fish slime on the deck


----------



## FOWLHOOK

bundyducks said:


> buckshott is my brother in laws boat


eric a good guy i use to fish cula w/ him


----------



## bigfishtx

Hobiecat said:


> I think you are talking about Seventh Heaven from back then. Many years there were single legal fish caught to take all of the money. Then there were years like the fish were jumping in the boats. That is the beauty of it.
> 
> You NEVER know what is going to hit the baits


Seventh Heaven was owned by a good friend of mine. We had two fish over 640lbs total that year. They had two at around 600, Sancha caught a donkey at over 700... Seventh Heaven got another legal fish to knock us down to 3rd. Second win for Seventh Heaven.


----------



## Cat O' Lies

Override should be at the dock soon


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

rodsnscrews said:


> Poco needs to get with the program of modern technology.....website with constant updates....hell they do a good job with the Star tournament....oopppss did I just say that Poco is a CCA tournament in disquise? If you see the way tournaments are run in Biloxi-Orange Beach-Destin and there big money events just like Poco but they use modern technology to build a hellva following both in attendence(Granted those are somewhat nicer places to have a tournament than Port O'Connor) and internet following!


http://pocotourney.tumblr.com/
http://poco-bueno.com/#254/tumblr


----------



## saltwater4life

Would make poco a little more intense if a couple fish the size of the winners in the blue marlin grand championship were brought in. May e an ignorant question, but I've never caught a billfish or fished for marlin, but are there marlin that size around Texas coast?


----------



## Specs-n-Spots

Override just weighed in a 561 lb blue


----------



## Law Dog

Wow, Congrats Override !


----------



## Cat O' Lies

Specs-n-Spots said:


> Override just weighed in a 561 lb blue


Ho Li Fuk! Nice catch!


----------



## Specs-n-Spots

May have just stole the show. Still one boat left tonight to weigh in Tico Time with a possible 104'' . Love my front row seat.


----------



## CC Duck

*Texas record*

Saltwater4life--

Yes we have big marlin of Texas. The Texas record for Blue Marlin is 876 lbs. caught out of South Padre Island/Port Isabel back in 1988 by 'The Defense Rests'. Still weighed that much after limping in with busted engine. Took several hours to get back to port.

CC Duck


----------



## wLeeBull

saltwater4life said:


> Would make poco a little more intense if a couple fish the size of the winners in the blue marlin grand championship were brought in. May e an ignorant question, but I've never caught a billfish or fished for marlin, but are there marlin that size around Texas coast?


Yes, TX State Record is 870


----------



## Specs-n-Spots

Tico Time backing in now to weigh. Will post shortly the weight.


----------



## Specs-n-Spots

We had the state record for a day until they weighed. Glad to lose to them back in the day.


----------



## Specs-n-Spots

Tico Time posted a very respectable 401. Congrats


----------



## Cat O' Lies

Nice


----------



## Law Dog

Congrats to all three boats, I bet it's party time tonight on the way back out!


----------



## FOWLHOOK

What a show great job to all of the boats


----------



## poc dude

*Chum on*

Any word from Chum On? That's my brother-in-law!
Thank you for all updates.


----------



## piratelight

577

Sent from my eyephone


----------



## Spots and Dots

piratelight said:


> View attachment 636003
> 577
> 
> Sent from my eyephone


There's your winner!!!!


----------



## piratelight

Sent from my eyephone


----------



## shallowgal

*Overrides marlin*

Override with a 561 lb blue. Great job MArty and crew!!


----------



## NWcurlew

Very cool! That little dude will remember fighting that monster forever!


----------



## hilton

Solid fish for Poco - congrats to Over Ride, as well as Mechanical Man and Tico Time.

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## Lakeandbay2

shallowgal said:


> Override with a 561 lb blue. Great job MArty and crew!!


Who's boat did Chad jump on?


----------



## piratelight

I should get my glasses checked 


Sent from my eyephone


----------



## SpottedAg

Whoever spent the 15k on override is in good shape. Congrats to all 3 teams.


----------



## Flight Cancelled

I believe it might take multiple fish too win this year seems like a lot of fish being caught and some good ones at that


----------



## piratelight

All 3 have refueled and one is clearing the little jetti now. I think they may feel the same way. 


Sent from my eyephone


----------



## hilton

How much did Tico Time's fish weigh?


----------



## piratelight

407


Sent from my eyephone


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Was at my uncle's cabin on POC...we drove the island to the jetty to watch the boats leave. Big swells and boats trying to get position to leave the jetty. Enjoy

































Sent from my phone.


----------



## crawfishking

Wow, cool pics! Thanks for posting!


----------



## DCPrice

It's almost party time, common boys catch'm up today!!


----------



## FOWLHOOK

Lol ^^^ the crown was going down too good


----------



## sammytx

*Inshore division*

i know this is the bluewater board, but does anyone have any updates on the POCO inshore division?
thanks,
sammy


----------



## rodsnscrews

Headed to POC now! Going to pass a good time fo sho and see da "PIPE DREAM" bring in a big girl!


----------



## Bilat Lures

Heading down to cheer on the boys pulling Bilat Lures....

Let's go Happy Hour, No Compromise, Rico Runner, High Noon, Tucker Tails, Brand Name, Donaken, Mo Azul, Tico Time and Birdie Time!!

See you guys at scales!

BB


----------



## topwatrout

Popped our first top an hour ago


----------



## jpfeffer

Down Time is also pulling a Bilat Tuna lure. Capt Dean Pfeffer is on that boat.


----------



## snapperlicious

*Ugh*



topwatrout said:


> Popped our first top an hour ago


Maybe I need to, my head is bumping from last night.


----------



## southtexasreds

Any updates from today?


----------



## ccbluewater

Got a update from buddy on Birdie Time and they have 2 releases so far.


----------



## hilton

No Compromise on the way in with a 103" in the cockpit!


----------



## saltwater4life

we needa hear that someones got a 120" comin in!


----------



## topwatrout

Yes we've updated to intoxicated


----------



## Wompam

hilton said:


> No Compromise on the way in with a 103" in the cockpit!


BC & crew, awesome!


----------



## ccbluewater

Anymore updates? Would think only a relatively small number of the boats are still able to be fishing right now due to time, right?


----------



## crawfishking

I just heard another boat is bringing in a 102" blue. Not sure why these smaller fish are being killed when 3 bigger ones have already been hung.


----------



## ccbluewater

crawfishking said:


> I just heard another boat is bringing in a 102" blue. Not sure why these smaller fish are being killed when 3 bigger ones have already been hung.


May be wrong on this, but won't they pay like 5 places in the Calcutta?


----------



## tailwalker35

crawfishking said:


> I just heard another boat is bringing in a 102" blue. Not sure why these smaller fish are being killed when 3 bigger ones have already been hung.


Because they can pay up to 6 places.


----------



## Wildside31T

BC is 212 miles out with a 103 on the No compromise! Good job cap'n


----------



## crawfishking

tailwalker35 said:


> Because they can pay up to 6 places.


Ah. Thanks. I thought it was 3 for some reason.


----------



## tcu101

*118"*

118" Let it Ride heading in from 
Perdido


----------



## BluewaterAg26

Thats a beast!


----------



## snapperlicious

Dang, I'm guessing 645


----------



## paymerick

Awesome


----------



## idletime

tcu101 said:


> 118" Let it Ride heading in from
> Perdido


Nice!


----------



## Cardiff

How for is that from poc jetties?


----------



## sotx23

t tiwhat time is deadline


----------



## bigfishtx

8pm


----------



## poc dude

Lines in at 3:00. Back to dock by 7;00


----------



## bthompjr24

Leaving Sunday beach at poc heading to watch weigh in.


----------



## cwc

around 200 miles or so! From Freeport. So maybe about the same.


----------



## paymerick

About 140 i think


----------



## Cat O' Lies

Cardiff said:


> How for is that from poc jetties?


Yeah, what he said. If it is over 150 miles it will be close


----------



## LadyG

157 nm


----------



## Cardiff

Hopefully they have a fast boat to make it on time.


----------



## njacob

Fingers crossed for Let it Ride! Good luck Gary and crew.


----------



## cwc

I was guessing. Lol


----------



## snapperlicious

Hopefully they're coming in hot like this!


----------



## bjd76

157nm is about right according to Ripcharts... Hope they started in before 2 if weigh-in deadline is at 7. Good luck to 'em. It's a horse race now.


----------



## topwatrout

Racing the golf cart to the weigh in from Stella road


----------



## SaltNLine

*Let It Ride*

What did Let It Ride get to replace their other boat that burned? I've been wondering ever since that morning.


----------



## 33blackfin

The old Double Trouble 59' Spencer.


----------



## tcu101

*Current board as of 3:52*

Current board as of 3:52


----------



## Cat O' Lies

Does a second marlin add points?


----------



## wLeeBull

snapperlicious said:


> Dang, I'm guessing 645


Depends on what she ate for breakfast. LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOWLHOOK

Yes point per pound


----------



## Jeff SATX

Wow, what a freaking finish with three boats hauling in and a 118 on last minute ETA


----------



## poco jim

I don't know when they got underway, but I hope they make it. Heck of a haul from Perdido and the post was at 2:49, doubt it, but let's HOPE!


----------



## bundyducks

That's when u lighten the boat up!!! They will throw out the couches tables and anything to lighten up the boat. And hope for no engine problems


----------



## snapperlicious

We need some more pics!!!!!


----------



## heli.clay

View attachment 636193
v


----------



## mdb

First choice just showed up at the dock.


----------



## mdb

Now in second. 414,5 First Choice.


----------



## heli.clay

View attachment 636198
414.5 for first choice


----------



## BluewaterAg26

Any pics down there?!


----------



## joliefisher

Any big tuna, dolphin or wahoo?


----------



## snapperlicious

Has let it ride given any updates on eta?


----------



## BluewaterAg26

Any outboard boats weighed a fish yet?


----------



## willlof

Heli can u get a pic of the inshore broad


----------



## bjd76

Note that Let it Ride is listed on the Poco board before No Compromise and First Choice. And one of the latter first reported a fish "on deck" at 11:47am on 2cool. If reporting of on deck is in order than Let It Ride may have a good chance... Bet those engines are hummin'!


----------



## Myassys Dragon

*close call*

BJD76, if true, then you are right. Those throttles are down. You have to rely on the GPS's eta! Cajun Playboy's 706# during that Watermelon had a similar situation where they were on plane while the riggers were still out.


----------



## old boat driver

i would think running wfo fuel might of sum concern.


----------



## poco jim

tcu101 said:


> 118" Let it Ride heading in from
> Perdido


Any updates as to where they're at, are they going to make it?


----------



## paymerick

C'mon, Let it Ride.


----------



## BluewaterAg26

Right now would be a good time drain the fresh wÃ¡ter tank and all fishboxes!


----------



## southtexasreds

Have they radioed in yet regarding ETA? They better be real close now.


----------



## poco jim

As posted earlier it's time to start throwing EVERTHING over board! Go back and get it later!


----------



## ChocLabDog

What time is the cut off for them to be back?


----------



## LadyG

Do they have to clear jetties by 7:00 or 8:00


----------



## rvd

Cutoff time is 7 or 8?


----------



## Comeback

7:00


----------



## BluewaterAg26

I thought there was another boat with a fish as well?


----------



## Tigerfan

This is kinda 2cool of a finish!


----------



## the waterman

*poco weigh in*

anybody heard anything from no compromise the board says 6:30 eta


----------



## Hobiecat

What is the current tide situation. A big boat is going to be tough to cut the corner from the big jetties to the little jetties if its too low. Hopefully, he has enough water to cut the corner and slide in just under the cut off. Past rules required you to be inside the little jetties before cut off time. But that was then I don't know what the current rules say.

Either way good luck and a great finish


----------



## basschump

I can't stand it. Is there anyone sober enough to give an update?


----------



## Myassys Dragon

Beginning to think the 118" is a fish tale.


----------



## marlinboy

Will they weigh the fish if late - just for the halibut?


----------



## Cat O' Lies

I heard let it ride made it in. Anyone confirm?


----------



## marlinboy

I remember that a boat during TIFT relayed a call in that they had a 135" marlin on board. Turns out it was a bay boat with a 135lb yellowfin, plus they ran out of gas 5 miles from the jetties. We had to tow them in - at least we got a chunk of tuna out of it!


----------



## the waterman

only a few minutes left to hear from either boat or someone sober enough down there to give us poor couch potatoes an update.

I wish there were live webcams down there right now.


----------



## chuck richey

Dang 235 viewing this thread!!!!!


----------



## FOWLHOOK

Cat O' Lies said:


> I heard let it ride made it in. Anyone confirm?


????


----------



## poc dude

Times up!!


----------



## the waterman

I bet this is the longest couple minutes in history right now for the boat in the lead


----------



## Caughtonacrab

Yer killin me. Big fish,last minute....


----------



## Cat O' Lies

Maybe cut the jetties too close?


----------



## Tigerfan




----------



## spurgersalty

Burp!!!!......'scuse me

Â©


----------



## shallowgal

Come on override! Fingers crossed, biting nails


----------



## the waterman

while we are waiting, anyone know how the inshore division went?


----------



## paymerick

See about five boats lined up. Not sure if Let it Ride is one or not. Do see COMPROMISE in line


----------



## the waterman

thanks for the update.


----------



## Astros13

Any pics


----------



## paymerick

paymerick said:


> Do see COMPROMISE in line









NO compromise


----------



## the waterman

just curious do they take the boats in order they arrive at weigh in or do they pull any boats with blue marlin to the front


----------



## paymerick

Let it Ride behind No Compromise at Fishing Center


----------



## Astros13

Thanks for the pic


----------



## the waterman

paymerick said:


> View attachment 636209
> NO compromise


man that is a beautiful ride


----------



## Seein' Spots

This is nerve-racking for me just reading, I couldn't imagine being on Let It Ride racing in!


----------



## Astros13

WOW!!!!! I wish I was there


----------



## the waterman

Seein' Spots said:


> This is nerve-racking for me just reading, I couldn't imagine being on Let It Ride racing in!


yes the ride would have been crazy but from paymrick's earlier post they are now in line behind no compromise

congrats to all the boats


----------



## hch3

They make it in time 
Update please


----------



## Astros13

Around how long does it take for each fish to weigh in???


----------



## Seein' Spots

Yea I saw they were in line, I can't wait to see this fish!


----------



## joakster

8:00 pm was the cutoff.


----------



## FOWLHOOK

That says 2011 RULES


----------



## spurgersalty

Astros13 said:


> Around how long does it take for each fish to weigh in???


Long enough to drive a man to drinkin' in "Let it Rides" case I'm sure.


----------



## snapperlicious

The website says 7. That pamphlet is a little out of date sir.


----------



## southtexasreds

Anyone know if a big blue-hulled Viking (C'mon Man) is in the weigh-in line?


----------



## Myassys Dragon

2 years and 4 days late on the weigh in!


----------



## paymerick

Let it Ride with 584#


----------



## snapperlicious

Dang I thought it would push over 6, but I guess that's good enough so far!


----------



## joakster

FOWLHOOK said:


> That says 2011 RULES


It does, grabbed the wrong passport. That's what happens when you don't get to be there!!!!

Regardless sounds like they weighed it!

Congrats to Gary, Peter and Pete and Stopher if they are on board as well!


----------



## marlin50lrs

What are the standings of the meat fish?


----------



## bundyducks

584 1/2 from Let It Ride.


----------



## Cat O' Lies

Great tournament with an exciting finish. Congrats to all


----------



## willlof

Great finish to a good thread 
Thanks Willhunt4food


----------



## marlinboy

What was the length of the Let it Ride 584. If it was 118", it must have been starving!


----------



## FOWLHOOK

No compromise ever weight


----------



## Captain Money Shot

marlinboy said:


> What was the length of the Let it Ride 584. If it was 118", it must have been starving!


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## snapperlicious

I guess everybody went back to drinking!


----------



## calvin

snapperlicious said:


> I guess everybody went back to drinking!


Any body have any popcorn


----------



## Hobiecat

For the Winners the Bloody Marys will be soothing

Congrats


----------



## speckled1900

Got a pic


----------



## Paleo Dave

Let It Ride
584.lb
118.75"


----------



## paymerick

snapperlicious said:


> I guess everybody went back to drinking!


What is this "went back to" bidness?


----------



## snapperlicious

*Well*



paymerick said:


> What is this "went back to" bidness?


You know you have to set your beer down to type these updates!


----------



## FOWLHOOK

True that^^^ its been a good ride congrats to the weighed fish.


----------



## paymerick

snapperlicious said:


> You know you have to set your beer down to type these updates!


Ha. True enough.


----------



## lite-liner

great finish! 
congrats to all.


----------



## saltwater4life

Well? When official results going to be announced?


----------



## dlbpjb

Waiting.........Congrats to all!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Well, it has been real and it has been fun but it hasn't been real fun. 
Congrats to the winners!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## snapperlicious

*c'mone man*

A buddy of mine knows the owner of c'mon man and sent this to me. Don't know how they did yet though.


----------



## chuck richey

snapperlicious said:


> A buddy of mine knows the owner of c'mon man and sent this to me. Don't know how they did yet though.


Red Solo Cup!!!!!!


----------



## egret

I bet they were saying C'MON MAN the whole way in.

Great ending! Red SOLO Cups way up!


----------



## snapperlicious

*some pics*

Heres some pics that c'mon man got.


----------



## Law Dog

Great pics!


----------



## bthompjr24

At the dinner now will post as much as I can as far as the finishers. 1st poco for me and it definitely is not the last. Looks like I have found a new summer tradition.

Go PIPE DREAM & CATCHIN' UP


----------



## Trkins33

First fish in....mechanical man

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trkins33

Pic of Let it Ride's 584.5.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gonefishing2

I know this is being lazy, but instead of reading 42 pages, can some kind of summerize. Who got first, second, etc. what weights. Thanks a million


----------



## piratelight

Awards going out now.








Sent from my eyephone


----------



## saltwater4life

Woulda thought a Few more blues woulda been weighed


----------



## piratelight

A lot of releases made 


Sent from my eyephone


----------



## DadSaid

I've never gave much attention to Poco Bueno until now. 
Thanks everyone for posting.


----------



## Wildside31T

what happen to the NC


----------



## coastman

Thanks for all the updates and pics! Enjoyed it and congrats to the winners!


----------



## bthompjr24

GOD BLESS AMERICA!!!!!
POCO was awesome. Congrats to all the boats!!!!!


----------



## bigfishtx

I heard there were seven legal Blues. Any truth to that?


----------



## hawgs

Any final weights on the dorado, tuna, etc categories?


----------



## marlin50lrs

hawgs said:


> Any final weights on the dorado, tuna, etc categories?


X2


----------



## myprozac

I have always been curious what happens to all the marlin that are brought in???


----------



## topwatrout

Need some Gatorade and Advil pronto.


----------



## Trkins33

Most of the marlin are usually donated to local charities.


----------



## Trkins33

topwatrout said:


> Need some Gatorade and Advil pronto.


X2


----------



## FishingFanatic96

Any updates on meat pots?


----------



## Spots and Dots

Not alot of quik movements at the docks this morning.


----------



## heli.clay

View attachment 636363

Can anyone deliver this to my house?


----------



## snapperlicious

That's a beast of a boat!


----------



## Toledo

heli.clay said:


> Can anyone deliver this to my house?


Beautiful boat! Is that a midget in the cockpit?


----------



## Myassys Dragon

*Meat Fish*

Not sure which pots these boats were in but these were the biggest meat fish.

Sun Doll with a 81lbs Tuna
Bimini Babe with a 47.5lbs Dorado
Double Oak South with a 53lbs Wahoo


----------



## aguaflaca

final inshore and offshore results from Victoria Advocate.

http://m.victoriaadvocate.com/news/2012/jul/22/fishing_pb_results_0723_183109/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daniel7930

aguaflaca said:


> final inshore and offshore results from Victoria Advocate.
> 
> http://m.victoriaadvocate.com/news/2012/jul/22/fishing_pb_results_0723_183109/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Think thats last years poco

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snapperlicious

http://m.victoriaadvocate.com/news/2013/jul/20/poco_bueno_winners_ew_072113_215215/


----------



## Toledo

Myassys Dragon said:


> Not sure which pots these boats were in but these were the biggest meat fish.
> 
> Sun Doll with a 81lbs Tuna
> Bimini Babe with a 47.5lbs Dorado
> Double Oak South with a 53lbs Wahoo


Do boats ever focus on meat fish? With that many boats fishing, that tuna and wahoo number seem kinda low.


----------



## Ruthless53

I would bet for most it's more about that trophy and being a POCO champion. The money is great but if you've got enough money to fish this tournament and get in all the meat pots then you don't really need the money. Accross the board plus fuel and other expenses will cost 40k or so depending on how much fuel you carry.


----------



## Chase This!

Tried to make history with a repeat win on the DonaKen. Didn't happen but we still had a blast. Next year!


----------



## snapperlicious

Nice pics brandon


----------



## spurgersalty

Chase This! said:


> Tried to make history with a repeat win on the DonaKen. Didn't happen but we still had a blast. Next year!


:rotfl: Y'all were trying anything for good luck!
Awesome Pics Brandon


----------



## heli.clay

View attachment 636399
View attachment 636400
View attachment 636401
View attachment 636402
View attachment 636403
View attachment 636404
View attachment 636405
View attachment 636407


----------



## heli.clay

View attachment 636409


----------



## saltwater4life

Some awesome pictures Brandon, I was pullin for y'all to repeat last year. Can't win em all, but looks like a great time no matter what


----------



## DRILHER

heli.clay said:


> Sea's are falling off.
> 
> View attachment 635808
> 
> Smoker II came by and hooked up on something. Didn't look too big, but it got the young lady in the chair
> 
> View attachment 635809
> 
> View attachment 635810
> 
> Drillher just showed up. Dragging like a champ. I have a video of him coming by the platform. The second I put my phone down, I watched something hit his right outrigger. Not a bill, looked like a small tuna.
> 
> I've video'd all three troll by. If ya know em, get us in touch and they can have their low production value, 7 second clip.


 Thanks Clay For the Pictures. We were a few mile west of the Flower Gardens at that point. Ended up with only one Sail and some Wahoo. No money fish. I'm ready to try again next year. Had a great time and a great crew. I just chose the wrong direction.

The tanks on the roof are strapped down in a bracket. We have them on the deck when they are full(150gallons). They plug into my fuel line. When they are empty we strap them on the roof. Works great


----------



## aguaflaca

daniel7930 said:


> Think thats last years poco
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


it sure is. sorry about that. 
the link was at the bottom of the page for today's article and I assumed the advocate could get something right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justhookit

DRILHER said:


> Had a great time and a great crew. I just chose the wrong direction.


Same here. Will try to get a report up once I get rested up. We only raised one kill fish but she wouldn't eat. Other than that all we found were small billfish, they are everywhere out there right now. Looking forward to next weekend's Shootout.


----------



## topwatrout

Don't want this thread to end..Already looking forward to next year


----------



## WestEnd1

Those Poco side plate tiagras on the Donaken are a very nice touch.


----------



## snapperlicious

Is anybody still alive down there or out of jail yet? Kinda quiet in here!


----------



## Jungle_Jim

Thanks everyone for posting pics and updates for those of us landlocked.


----------



## lasancha

WestEnd1 said:


> Those Poco side plate tiagras on the Donaken are a very nice touch.


Those are prize reels given to the winners. I agree, very nice.


----------



## rodsnscrews

Let It Ride's fish was caught while live baiting at Perdido...alot of boats there where just trolling!


----------



## rodsnscrews

*Pipe dream*

Too beautiful of a picture not to share!


----------



## Toledo

rodsnscrews said:


> Let It Ride's fish was caught while live baiting at Perdido...alot of boats there where just trolling!


Not surprising. With the number of boats at each hotspot it makes you wonder if your best bet is to find a spot heavy on feed, commit, and sit and soak live bait the entire time. I wonder if they had fished anywhere else before hooking up.


----------



## msdt-99517

BluewaterBandido said:


> That blue hulled Viking pictured is c'mon man out of Matagorda... Sweet set up, also has a 42' YF with tower and quad 300s docked next to it on river in matty... Yeah I'm a bit jealous of Bishop.


Nice guy. Sweet *** rides.


----------



## bigfishtx

rodsnscrews said:


> Too beautiful of a picture not to share!


Beautiful pic thanks!

When we fished the live baiters did good. Cajun Playboy and Seventh Heaven placed year after year live baiting. We did it for a few year and watched boats troll by and steal lite up blues out from under us. Cool stuff but frustrating. Haf a double header one day and lost both fish.

Best Poco was 4 blues all pulling those wide range's.

Early Poco's saw people fishing City Service to the breaks. 
Biggest boat was maybe 45 but slow. Walter Fondren fished a center console at first.

Times have changed.


----------



## Miles2Fish

*Poco rules....*



poco jim said:


> Midnight I believe. I'm pulling for Pipe Dream and a Great tournament!


Lines in is 7:00 AM and lines out is 8:30. There is NO night fishing in this tournament. It wasn't that bad out there for the little boats. I was fishing a 34' Pursuit and we did just fine. Covered 400 miles....


----------



## Miles2Fish

*Thanks Brandon*



Chase This! said:


> Tried to make history with a repeat win on the DonaKen. Didn't happen but we still had a blast. Next year!


For the tour of Donaken. Tell Ken she is a beautiful ride. Hopefully we will be in 50 Viking and a little more comfy next year......we never leave the dock without "Wilson" our pineapple either!!!!!


----------



## Sight Cast

I heard let it rides fish was caught on a lure. Anyone?


----------



## snapperlicious

*Well*



Sight Cast said:


> I heard let it rides fish was caught on a lure. Anyone?


The page before this says they used live bait.


----------



## Klesak1

We cleaned the fish at the house and most of them had blackfin in them. Idk if that was the bait or not but they all pretty much had black fun in them. One of them you can tell the bait had been rigged.


----------



## rodsnscrews

That picture of the Pipe Dream was from last weekend! Just too good of picture not to post! Sorry didn't mean to imply it was from Poco! The Over Ride caught there fish live baiting too at Danny Adkins!!


----------



## makoclay

This year's POCO proved, more so than years in recent past, that the boats with the most speed have a significant advantage over the others. Speed is the name of the game as it allows you to fish farther offshore, but equally important is that it gives those boats more fishing time since they can make if back to the dock with their fish. I think at least 4 of the 5 fish (plus the undersized fish they tried to weigh in) was caught more than 140 miles offshore. A lot of years there are fish brought in from the 70-100 mile range but not this year.


----------



## SEA SLOT

Sight Cast said:


> I heard let it rides fish was caught on a lure. Anyone?


Yes, it was caught on a good ol mold craft, fish came up on the teaser then piled up on the lure. 34 knots all the way in with a few gal to spare.


----------



## Sight Cast

Thanks sea slot.


----------



## FLAT FISHY

*Virginias*

We ate at Virginias after a Port A beach sunday.Looking down at the Let it Ride and Crew they seemed to be nursing a few drinks while cleaning up and were pretty laid back...Gave em a shout from the bar above and toasted em with a cold Lone Star...They had a nice little trophy sitting on the table and smiles on all the faces!!


Hobiecat said:


> For the Winners the Bloody Marys will be soothing
> 
> Congrats


----------



## DRILHER

SEA SLOT said:


> Yes, it was caught on a good ol mold craft, fish came up on the teaser then piled up on the lure. 34 knots all the way in with a few gal to spare.


No Moldcraft


----------



## southtexasreds

How much $$$$ did Let it Ride win?


----------



## mako

southtexasreds said:


> How much $$$$ did Let it Ride win?


I think it was upwards of $440k


----------



## Mr. Tuffy

*FAST!!!*



SEA SLOT said:


> Yes, it was caught on a good ol mold craft, fish came up on the teaser then piled up on the lure. 34 knots all the way in with a few gal to spare.


We were docked next to them in Caracol... the speed I heard was 40 knots at 2200 RPM the entire way back and around 50 gallons left in the boat. Dumped all the freshwater, and killed the load on the generator.

That's what its all about!

We managed to hang on with our dorado and take home a few coins. Came into the dock with less than a 6 pack of beer on the boat. That's what I call cutting it close!!!


----------



## 1hunglower

We fished on the Part Time had a good crew and good times. We hooked a decent fish on Friday morning and pulled the hooks. Sat was slow except a little blue window shopped for a while. Get the call for lines out pull all lines in and get ready to head in to clean up for the party, put the motors in gear and the port motor has no power, put goggles on and looked under the boat and no shaft or prop. 90 miles offshore we were able to make 10-13 knots eta Port O Connor midnight. No problems, no fish to way in so no problem we have plenty of beer. With 30 miles left we ran out of beer. Still not a major problem we have a bottle of Crown. 10 miles out we ran out of Cokes. Had wonderful dock buddies who would not go to the party until we came in. Said we all go are no one goes. They had all kind of extra buoys waiting for us. Thanks Cajun Queen for the help and beer. Wonderful time can't wait for next year.


----------



## snapperlicious

*No bueno*



1hunglower said:


> We fished on the Part Time had a good crew and good times. We hooked a decent fish on Friday morning and pulled the hooks. Sat was slow except a little blue window shopped for a while. Get the call for lines out pull all lines in and get ready to head in to clean up for the party, put the motors in gear and the port motor has no power, put goggles on and looked under the boat and no shaft or prop. 90 miles offshore we were able to make 10-13 knots eta Port O Connor midnight. No problems, no fish to way in so no problem we have plenty of beer. With 30 miles left we ran out of beer. Still not a major problem we have a bottle of Crown. 10 miles out we ran out of Cokes. Had wonderful dock buddies who would not go to the party until we came in. Said we all go are no one goes. They had all kind of extra buoys waiting for us. Thanks Cajun Queen for the help and beer. Wonderful time can't wait for next year.


Yea, Judd told me about y'all's incident with the prop. Glad y'all made it in safe. Are you gonna have it fixed up for the tourney this coming weekend?


----------



## 1hunglower

Just got to the shipyard going to be tuff to get it back in time. Jon has a pair of props just need a new shaft made. Sounds simpler than it is. We will know more in a couple of hours or so.


----------



## capt4fish

*Should be...*



mako said:


> I think it was upwards of $440k


Great job to all that won.


----------



## StoryTeller

1hunglower said:


> We fished on the Part Time had a good crew and good times. We hooked a decent fish on Friday morning and pulled the hooks. Sat was slow except a little blue window shopped for a while. Get the call for lines out pull all lines in and get ready to head in to clean up for the party, put the motors in gear and the port motor has no power, put goggles on and looked under the boat and no shaft or prop. 90 miles offshore we were able to make 10-13 knots eta Port O Connor midnight. No problems, no fish to way in so no problem we have plenty of beer. With 30 miles left we ran out of beer. Still not a major problem we have a bottle of Crown. 10 miles out we ran out of Cokes. Had wonderful dock buddies who would not go to the party until we came in. Said we all go are no one goes. They had all kind of extra buoys waiting for us. Thanks Cajun Queen for the help and beer. Wonderful time can't wait for next year.


 Glad we could help you out...let us know the status...im kinda interested in that dredge.


----------



## tinyj

*fishin where they ain't*

I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around what happened to you guys. Did the shaft shear off just aft of the strut? Reason I ask is because on our boat (35' Bert) even with the prop removed the shaft can't be pulled without dropping the rudder first. I'm guessing that if you actually lost all that hardware (complete shaft & prop) you would've had some serious flooding problems as well. If it sheared off aft of the strut then that would make sense to me.


----------



## bigfishtx

Me too?


----------



## snapperlicious

*Well*



tinyj said:


> I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around what happened to you guys. Did the shaft shear off just aft of the strut? Reason I ask is because on our boat (35' Bert) even with the prop removed the shaft can't be pulled without dropping the rudder first. I'm guessing that if you actually lost all that hardware (complete shaft & prop) you would've had some serious flooding problems as well. If it sheared off aft of the strut then that would make sense to me.


From what I heard the shaft and prob broke off, it didn't come out so they didn't have any water come in. I'm sure he'll go into detail about it though.


----------



## 1hunglower

It broke aft of the strut. Appears to have had a hairline crack for sometime. Shaft is being made tomorrow, hopefully back in water wed. Or thurs. Part Time hopefully back in the game this weekend.


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Toledo said:


> Do boats ever focus on meat fish? With that many boats fishing, that tuna and wahoo number seem kinda low.


That's the problem with the meat pots. Poco was the exclusive marlin tournament in Texas if not the gulf. Now that they have been added about 3 years ago it makes Poco no different than the other tournaments like the ROC. To me they take away from the marlin tournament. The Calcutta would have been a lot more if money wasn't going into the meat pots.


----------



## BF

john hope to have new shaft tomorrow late ---get those props ASAP


----------



## Miles2Fish

Captain Money Shot said:


> I was thinking the same thing.


A lot of us there thought this fish wasn't taped out correctly...at 118" inches shouldn't that fish weigh 700+? The fish had a solid girth but some though it could be a male and therefore was not carrying the same amount of weight.....


----------



## fishNwithfish

Sound's like nascar of fishing! Man I'm jealous. Congrats to all the guys that won!

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## justhookit

StarlinMarlin said:


> That's the problem with the meat pots. Poco was the exclusive marlin tournament in Texas if not the gulf. Now that they have been added about 3 years ago it makes Poco no different than the other tournaments like the ROC. To me they take away from the marlin tournament. The Calcutta would have been a lot more if money wasn't going into the meat pots.


The ROC had 11 boats last year. It is cancelled this year due to lack of interest. Pretty sure POCO and 115 boats is still a little bit different 

It is still most definitely the most exclusive marlin tournament in Texas.

As for the 118" fish, it was pretty darn skinny. They also measure over the top which gives a little extra length.


----------



## hilton

Congrats to all of the teams fishing the Poco Bueno Tournament last weekend out of Port OConnor Texas - one of the best, high profile tournaments on the Texas coast for many years now.

115 boats vying for bragging rights (as well as over $2 million in prize money) for 2013!

Congratulations are in order for the 5 Realtime-Navigator subscribers who swept the heaviest marlin payouts;

1st Place Marlin: Let It Ride
2nd Place Marlin: Over Ride
3rd Place Marlin: First Choice
4th Place Marlin: Tico Time
5th Place Marlin: Mechanical Man

Way to go Realtime-Navigators!

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## tinyj

*fishin where they ain't*



StarlinMarlin said:


> That's the problem with the meat pots. Poco was the exclusive marlin tournament in Texas if not the gulf. Now that they have been added about 3 years ago it makes Poco no different than the other tournaments like the ROC. To me they take away from the marlin tournament. The Calcutta would have been a lot more if money wasn't going into the meat pots.


I disagree with your thinking on the meat pots diminishing the amount of money in the calcutta. Your entry fee automatically buys you 1/2 your boat in the calcutta and the auction is for the other half. The "Big Boys" enter everything across the board regardless of the cost and a boat that goes for $5k in the calcutta is still gonna be a $5k boat no matter what. The meat fish are caught incidentally while marlin fishing as they eat the same baits so, why would anyone downsize their gear and try to concentrate on them possibly missing out on the big check? Oh, and I'm pretty sure the meat pots have been part of POCO for a lot longer than three years.


----------



## bigfishtx

Man before the meat pots the calcutta was much lower than it is now. 

Of course the Eagleford may have a little to do with that.


----------



## FREON

I believe this was the 3rd year for the meat pots


----------



## bjd76

Can someone post all the winners for each of the meat pots...


----------



## capt4fish

tinyj said:


> I disagree with your thinking on the meat pots diminishing the amount of money in the calcutta. Your entry fee automatically buys you 1/2 your boat in the calcutta and the auction is for the other half. The "Big Boys" enter everything across the board regardless of the cost and a boat that goes for $5k in the calcutta is still gonna be a $5k boat no matter what. The meat fish are caught incidentally while marlin fishing as they eat the same baits so, why would anyone downsize their gear and try to concentrate on them possibly missing out on the big check? Oh, and I'm pretty sure the meat pots have been part of POCO for a lot longer than three years.


The meat pots have been part of poco now for three years. They were a big hit immediately. They put the meat pots in the next year after WF passed away as he would not allow them.

They do not diminish the marlin calcutta at all in my opion, at least not for us.

Maybe someone can tell us if there is a larger tournament in terms of boats or payouts on the entire gulf coast? I bet not.

This tournament just gets better and better. The Fondrens and crew do an outstanding job.

My only complaint is that the saturday night music was just too darn loud!


----------



## NWcurlew

All this talk about the meat pots and I still don't know who won them... Is is kinda like winning the heaviest doe or longest spike division??? They just take the money and run.


----------



## crawfishking

Again, not my picture.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy

You probably won't see all the meat pot payouts. 1st, 2nd, 3rd in 3 categories, and 4 different buy-in levels makes potentially 36 different winners.


----------



## tinyj

*fishin where they ain't*



capt4fish said:


> The meat pots have been part of poco now for three years. They were a big hit immediately. They put the meat pots in the next year after WF passed away as he would not allow them.
> 
> They do not diminish the marlin calcutta at all in my opion, at least not for us.
> 
> Maybe someone can tell us if there is a larger tournament in terms of boats or payouts on the entire gulf coast? I bet not.
> 
> This tournament just gets better and better. The Fondrens and crew do an outstanding job.
> 
> My only complaint is that the saturday night music was just too darn loud!


Well, shoot! I could've sworn that I remembered meat fish pots from 8 or 9 years ago. Maybe not officially a part of POCO though, perhaps run by someone else?


----------



## Blue Water Roughneck

Pots have only been in Poco for the last 3 years. I personally like the pots and I don't think it takes away from the calcutta. The 2012 calcutta was around $1.2M if my memory is correct and there were fish pots on top of that. This years calcutta just went cheaper. Not a lot of people bidding up boats this year as in years past.


----------



## bigfishtx

Blue Water Roughneck said:


> Pots have only been in Poco for the last 3 years. I personally like the pots and I don't think it takes away from the calcutta. The 2012 calcutta was around $1.2M if my memory is correct and there were fish pots on top of that. This years calcutta just went cheaper. Not a lot of people bidding up boats this year as in years past.


That boat from Louisiana didn't come this year, they were running everything up last year.


----------



## Sight Cast

Do you remember who it was?


----------



## hilton

Junk Yard Dog - 2 or 3 years ago


----------



## fishNwithfish

Can someone post the other winnings? Like Dorado, wahoo etc....

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## bigfishtx

Cest La Vive?


----------



## TKoenig

junkyard dog was 2 years ago and i think they had their passport pulled from pi$$ing alot of boat owners off during the calcutta. i believe they had to buy their boat north of 60k and didnt even raise a billfish lmao.


----------



## snapperlicious

*Well*



bigfishtx said:


> Cest La Vive?


They probably were too embarrassed to come back having a brand new 90 ft boat that had ac problems last year, Lol. That thing was bad to the bone though!


----------



## Sight Cast

I think junkyard dog was 155k a couple years ago. Maybe it was someone else.


----------



## Blue Water Roughneck

Junk Yard Dog was three years ago. The owner who was bidding up the calcutta was actually a good guy and his wife and children were with him and they all enjoyed the festivities. I don't think his passport was pulled for bidding up boats. That's exactly what they want in the calcutta. The higher the better and each year the Fondren's are always trying to break a new calcutta record. He just hasn't been back for one reason or another.

I remember when they came to his table to collect payment on boats he purchased, he would reach into a brown bag and pull out cash to make the payment. I'm not sure how much money was in that brown bag but it was over $100K.


----------



## TeamJefe

the guy doesn't own the Junkyard Dog anymore.


----------



## gonefishing2

I am 95 percent certain that the total Calcutta amount went down the same year the meat pots came in, 2010 maybe? So whether we think it diminished or not, the fact is that the numbers don't lie. Could it have been due to the economy taking a dump around the same year? Absolutely...


----------



## rodsnscrews

Who da hill cares if da money down a lil in calcutta cuz of da fish pots...you out dare 2 days...working u asss off trying to catch a big Blue and while trying u catch a nice dorado, wahoo or yellow fin whats wrong with getting a lil cash for the effort! Spent 10-50 thousand fishing this tournament so a lil cash goes a long way in bringing everyone back next year....next tournament! I don't think that the money would be higher in the calcutta if the fish pots didn't exist....people sometimes think rationally and now when to hold them and when to fold them!Simple statistics! Serious money!


----------



## Sight Cast

I thought last years calcutta was a record at 1.2mill? There were meat pots then...


----------



## bluewatertx

Relax scro... everyone knows whatz going on here.


----------



## bluewatertx

And congrats to my uncle in law Marty on the Over Ride on the awesome fish.


----------



## James Howell

Horse ****. 2010 was the first year for the meat pots and also the first year the calcutta broke 1.0 million.



gonefishing2 said:


> I am 95 percent certain that the total Calcutta amount went down the same year the meat pots came in, 2010 maybe? So whether we think it diminished or not, the fact is that the numbers don't lie. Could it have been due to the economy taking a dump around the same year? Absolutely...


----------



## jaredchasteen

You know they don't even open the side pots untill Calcutta is done. This is a first class tourney and thanks to the fondrens for all of the hard work. We had a blast but could only manage 2 sails and a wahoo. Maybe next year.


----------



## Mr. Whiskers

Just read 52 pages. Awesome thread. Thanks


----------



## mako

When the meat pots were first introduced in 2010, the signup for the pots was before the Calcutta. That changed this year and the numbers went up since boats knew what they spent in the Calcutta, and therefore could adjust their budget to spend more in meat pots if they went low in Calcutta. It was a good call....total tournament was over $2 million. We took home $116k, not a bad weekend of fishing!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

mako said:


> When the meat pots were first introduced in 2010, the signup for the pots was before the Calcutta. That changed this year and the numbers went up since boats knew what they spent in the Calcutta, and therefore could adjust their budget to spend more in meat pots if they went low in Calcutta. It was a good call....total tournament was over $2 million. We took home $116k, not a bad weekend of fishing!


Awesome! Congrats.


----------



## marsh bandit

Every one wants the Calcutta prize to be high, no one wants anyone to bid their boat up. Funny how that works.


----------



## Fired Up

anybody have the total meat pot winner breakdown?


----------



## kinja

Fired Up said:


> anybody have the total meat pot winner breakdown?


There might be a reason no one sees who won what. It is by design, let it go away or go to the tournament next year. I don't want my wife, kids, mistress, business associates, customers knowing what I may or may not have won. Folks need to stop being so nosy on an innerweb forum.


----------



## 05starkid

*x2*

Well Said Pattillo ^


----------



## piratelight

Pattillo said:


> There might be a reason no one sees who won what. It is by design, let it go away or go to the tournament next year. I don't want my wife, kids, mistress, business associates, customers knowing what I may or may not have won. Folks need to stop being so nosy on an innerweb forum.


lol


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Pattillo said:


> There might be a reason no one sees who won what. It is by design, let it go away or go to the tournament next year. I don't want my wife, kids, mistress, business associates, customers knowing what I may or may not have won. Folks need to stop being so nosy on an innerweb forum.


This AND complaining about one of the most prestigious billfish tournaments in the world how to run THEIR tournament. Don't like it? Then don't fish it. Easy as that. I like that this isn't posted all over the Internet with live updates and all that crappola. If you want to be apart of it then either fish it or show up at the docks. There is a method to their madness and the tournament officials are neither stupid nor ignorant about technology or their ways and means. Get over it and move on.


----------



## Fired Up

I could care less about the money I was just currious how certain boats placed?


----------



## gater

*Poco*



Fired Up said:


> I could care less about the money I was just currious how certain boats placed?


Yeah me too, I don't care about the money part just like to see who caught what. I know plenty of people that fish it and not everyone can make POC for the weighin. If Tackle Time in Texas City can do a real time updated leader board I would think they could as well. Gater


----------



## rvd

Empty Pockets CC said:


> This AND complaining about one of the most prestigious billfish tournaments in the world how to run THEIR tournament. Don't like it? Then don't fish it. Easy as that. I like that this isn't posted all over the Internet with live updates and all that crappola. If you want to be apart of it then either fish it or show up at the docks. There is a method to their madness and the tournament officials are neither stupid nor ignorant about technology or their ways and means. Get over it and move on.


Completely agree


----------



## gonefishing2

Empty Pockets CC said:


> This AND complaining about one of the most prestigious billfish tournaments in the world how to run THEIR tournament. Don't like it? Then don't fish it. Easy as that. I like that this isn't posted all over the Internet with live updates and all that crappola. If you want to be apart of it then either fish it or show up at the docks. There is a method to their madness and the tournament officials are neither stupid nor ignorant about technology or their ways and means. Get over it and move on.[
> 
> That's a great way of thinking if the sport isn't interested in having fans. Kind of like saying " you want to know the score of the texans games? Should have went to the game dude" this thread is 52 pages of people who didn't fish, but maybe they care. I don't think anyone is telling people how to run their tournament, just, a fan of the sport, not everyone is fortunant enough to make it to Poc. Your luckier than most buddy.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70

*Poco*

Man ,if people want to know all they have todo is go to the poco website. All the winners and places are posted.


----------



## marsh bandit

I'm pretty sure more then half of the boats fishing this tournament could care less about the money they won and love the fact that people are talking about their boat. Winning a meat pot for these big guys probably barely covers the cost of their weekend in which they already wrote off anyhow. It's all about the bragging rights!!


----------

